# WTB Meyer blade



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Looking for an 8ft or bigger Meyer plow for a conventional mount plow. Prefer to be in Western Illinois, Iowa or N.E. Missouri.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey what's wrong with OHIO ?

I do have a V if interested


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

On a Call said:


> Hey what's wrong with OHIO ?
> 
> I do have a V if interested


Which V setup do you have? I'm looking for an EZ Classic V.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

jdsquire said:


> Which V setup do you have? I'm looking for an EZ Classic V.


Yes I have an original EZ Classic. Harness, mounts, all of it...I took it off my 03 Dodge some years ago. It plowed well enough however it was yellow and ran from snow 

I did use it quite a bit at least 8 seasons. It is operates fine and I rebuilt and replace parts as needed. Need paint but even as is it is okay.

This is the flat top style and not the flair type.


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

On a Call said:


> Yes I have an original EZ Classic. Harness, mounts, all of it...I took it off my 03 Dodge some years ago. It plowed well enough however it was yellow and ran from snow
> 
> I did use it quite a bit at least 8 seasons. It is operates fine and I rebuilt and replace parts as needed. Need paint but even as is it is okay.
> 
> This is the flat top style and not the flair type.


Pics, price & location on that?
I've got a straight 8' Poly I'm getting ready to rebuild but rather have a v.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Location is Toledo ohio
Price make me an offer
photo...I will try and take some soon. I am not always heading to that site.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I just need the blade itself. Looking for a wider plow for my 83 3/4ton Chevy


----------

